#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Is anybody happy in Pattaya?

## Hammers

I have been to Pattaya many, many times over the years (the first time in 1980); and having now just jettisoned my second wife (they both British) and having sold my company I am in a position (despite the crazy Sterling/Baht exchange rate) to see out my final years in comfort, in Pattaya. So, I started my research in earnest, by beginning with YouTube and almost without exception every Expat who's put a video up - moans and bitches about his life there particularly how horrible/terrible/mean/money-grabbing/nasty their little Thai girlfriend/wife has been to them. Now I'm guessing the girl thing is purely low self-esteem on there behalf because I've certainly never had a problem with the ladies. However I'm thinking more about quality of life i.e. friends/sports/hobbies/law/clubs/cars/homes etc; so I ask again - is anybody really happy in Pattaya? 
Hammers

----------


## Headworx

^I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that _all_ these moaning fucks you've seen on YouTube are Poms  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## taxexile

> I've certainly never had a problem with the ladies.


really. dont two failed marriages count as problems?

----------


## Norton

> is anybody really happy in Pattaya?


You bet. Have a look at this fella's threads.  :Smile: 

https://teakdoor.com/search.php?searchid=2893672

----------


## Headworx

But to answer your question, I'm happy in Pattaya and if I wasn't I'm in a postion to move anywhere I want to. Have a really great girlfriend too for many years, life's good  :Smile: . If you're not sure about living here, give it a 3 to 6 month trial run which would be so easy to do.

1. Rent a fully furnished house or condo (they're normally all fully furnished anyway, just bring your clothes and toothbrush). In the current market they'll entertain a 3 month lease, no problems.
2. Rent a car (and/or bike if you're the suicidal type) on a monthly basis, your driver license from home will work or get an International license before leaving home.
3. Get into whatever sports take your fancy, every sport there is can be played here from ice hockey to skittles and everything in between.
4. Join some local online FB groups for intel on all matters from dining options to Doctor recommendations to where to get the best massage.
5. Make friends with others living here who share your interests, which is easy to do because you'll find them in the bars and eateries that you like once you've found them. 
6. If you're too fucking stupid to stop some semen demon with an IQ of 10 and a nett worth of 350 Baht stitch you up, bring a good camera so you can make a YouTube video crying about it.
7. If after 3 to 6 months living here you find it's not for you, give the keys back to your landlord and vehicle rental company, re-pack your suitcase, and go try somewhere else. 

There's _many_ different levels, standards, accom options, and costs of living in Pattaya. Do your homework well.

----------


## Hammers

Thinking about it, you may be correct?

----------


## Hammers

They didn't fail they were wonderful. Simply run there course that is all?

----------


## Hammers

Now that is the sort of info I have been seeking, thank you (with the exception that I don't do FB)

----------


## Fondles

For the most part, yes iam happy in Pattaya.

In saying that I live in Nongprue (East Pattaya) and 5 days a week from 6am to 6pm iam at work in Amata city so my spare is mainly at home around the pool sinking piss.

----------


## Headworx

> (with the exception that I don't do FB)


Neither do I, but a FB user with a fictitious name and fake profile was created so I could access the groups that have subject matter of interest to me.

----------


## bowie

Vacation: I've always enjoyed Pattaya - when I go there for the beaches - love exiting the hotel, walking across the street, plopping my butt in a lounge chair under an umbrella and having everything delivered to me. Can easily kill a week doing rinse and repeat.

Living in Patts - six months on the dark side - fine by me. Rented house in luxury Moo Baan anything you want easily available. Happily married so never went to the walking street or go go's - no consequence. Figure I never made myself a target for the cons. Only turn off for me Traffic.

----------


## Cujo

> I have been to Pattaya many, many times over the years (the first time in 1980); and having now just jettisoned my second wife (they both British) and having sold my company I am in a position (despite the crazy Sterling/Baht exchange rate) to see out my final years in comfort, in Pattaya. So, I started my research in earnest, by beginning with YouTube and almost without exception every Expat who's put a video up - moans and bitches about his life there particularly how horrible/terrible/mean/money-grabbing/nasty their little Thai girlfriend/wife has been to them. Now I'm guessing the girl thing is purely low self-esteem on there behalf because I've certainly never had a problem with the ladies. However I'm thinking more about quality of life i.e. friends/sports/hobbies/law/clubs/cars/homes etc; so I ask again - is anybody really happy in Pattaya? 
> Hammers


 :dont feed the troll:

----------


## VocalNeal

> ^I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that _all_ these moaning fucks you've seen on YouTube are Poms


No they will be guys on a fixed pension who came here because it was cheap and now it is not, although really it never was.

----------


## Stumpy

Well let me offer my 10,000 ft flyby.

I split my time between Chonburi (Sattahip area) and BKK for work but have a home in Lampang. 

My Personal assessment of the Pattaya area is its a worn down dump. Its loaded with tourists and traffic nearly year round plus all the negative stuff that goes along with being in a resort area. (Scams, Overpriced items, ripoffs, etc). If you are a beach type then OK I suppose but my opinion is its far more enjoyable to live elsewhere and visit a beach tourist area then to live in it. You couple that with the displayed behavior of many geriatric old men in public it kind of makes you shake your head.. 

Yes Pattaya has lots of western comforts type things and food, sure. In the end it all boils down to ones personal expectations.  Thankfully I do not live there. Pattaya, probably like Phuket, are very expensive in the big picture. There are far better places to live, even in beach areas, then Pattaya.

Answering your question, am I happy in the area. Nope. But I do not live here thankfully. 

Good Luck

----------


## panama hat

> having now just jettisoned my second wife (they both British)





> I've certainly never had a problem with the ladies


 . . . okay . . .

----------


## Cujo

FFS dickheads.

 :dont feed the troll: 
 :dont feed the troll: 
 :dont feed the troll: 
 :dont feed the troll: 
 :dont feed the troll: 
 :dont feed the troll: 
 :dont feed the troll:

----------


## Hammers

Again that is helpful. I really didn't fancy living just off Soi half a dozen , so a little further out (but easily accessible to Pattaya), is where I want to be

----------


## Hammers

Now you mention it that sounds obvious, and I now wonder why that never occurred to me to do that to access relevant information in the uk?

----------


## Hammers

Cool. So I shall investigate Moo Baan as well

----------


## Hammers

I take your point, but I am a ('geriatric') beach bum - and to satisfy my particular vision of retirement, I need to be able to walk to a beach - i'm prepared to suffer any additional cost for that privilege. Although again I really am seeking a more chilled area (whilst still having easy access to Suvarnabhumi  airport.

----------


## Riely

> They didn't fail they were wonderful. Simply run there course that is all?


You can simply grow apart without fault. That's what happened to my first marriage, but we are still friends.

----------


## jabir

Lots to do here, all types to meet, so it's down to what you want because almost everything is on the menu. 

Only caveat is get involved with something, otherwise the brain nods off.

----------


## aging one

> I have been to Pattaya many, many times over the years (the first time in 1980); and having now just jettisoned my second wife (they both British) and having sold my company I am in a position (despite the crazy Sterling/Baht exchange rate) to see out my final years in comfort, in Pattaya. So, I started my research in earnest, by beginning with YouTube and almost without exception every Expat who's put a video up - moans and bitches about his life there particularly how horrible/terrible/mean/money-grabbing/nasty their little Thai girlfriend/wife has been to them. Now I'm guessing the girl thing is purely low self-esteem on there behalf because I've certainly never had a problem with the ladies. However I'm thinking more about quality of life i.e. friends/sports/hobbies/law/clubs/cars/homes etc; so I ask again - is anybody really happy in Pattaya?
> Hammers


Classic smeg... :smiley laughing:

----------


## nidhogg

You could put some people in paradise, and they would still complain that the clouds were too fluffy, the nectar was not quite the right temperature and don't get me started on that effing harp music.

Pattaya always looked to me to have a fair bit going for it.  International standard hospitals, plenty of places to get western food (as provisions or as a meal), reasonable time to the airport.  Have a friend who lives there, nice breezy apartment overlooking the water in a low density condo.  As far as I can see he is as happy as a pig in shit there.....

----------


## cyrille

> Classic smeg...


Looks like it, doesn't it.

Definitely a troll, whoever it is.

'I've been there many, many times over the years...every expat living there hates it'. 

Troll 'logic' right there.

----------


## taxexile

> a pig in shit


says it all really.

----------


## nidhogg

^ Ah.  A fluffy cloud hater joins the fray.

----------


## AntRobertson

A bit unfair, I think one of the few 'joys' he has is yelling at random passing clouds.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> a pig in shit
> says it all really.


Smegs good mate, close as heck they are.

----------


## cyrille

Well as analogies go, 'pigs in shit' *is* rather more pertinent for life in Pattaya than...




> You could put some people in paradise, and they would still complain that the clouds were too fluffy, the nectar was not quite the right temperature and don't get me started on that effing harp music.


C'mon...doesn't it set off alarm bells for you guys when people call pattaya 'paradise'?  :Very Happy:

----------


## nidhogg

> Well as analogies go, 'pigs in shit' *is* rather more pertinent for life in Pattaya than...
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon...doesn't it set off alarm bells for you guys when people call pattaya 'paradise'?


Sigh.  Sorry cyrille, forgot you were so obtuse.

----------


## Dillinger

I'll play along with Smeg's thread...

Pattaya is a stinking cesspit of a stray dog riddled, lawless, soulless , disease ridden sodom and gomorrah  with terrible infrastructure and irrigation that lies mostly on a flooded bed of fecal waste  for most of the year with a residency of low rent groups of Indians, thieving horrible xenophobic tourist pillaging Thai kunts, Aussie and Brit sexpats and Chinese zero dollar tourists. 

It was the best place I lived in Thailand though :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

many expats in pattaya are exactly that,  pigs in shit. 

fat boozed up mongers, relocated to a town that caters perfectly to their oafish needs.

nothing wrong with it, but what is the point in sugar coating it to be anything other than it is.

dill nailed it above.

----------


## Luigi

Would live down the road in Bang Saray, meself.

----------


## Dillinger

I have an idea...

Lets number the fors and againsts of Pattaya and tally up at the end and see how far the against wins by :Smile: ...

I'll start

Fors
1- Schools
2- Hospitals
3- Dentists
4- Cheap breast enlargements
5- Ramayana water park
6- Soapys
7- Cheap dining


Against-
1- Deadly roads
2- Police road stops
3- infrastructure
4- Flooding
5- Polluted beaches
6- Songkran
7- Buddha alcohol free days

----------


## lom

^That is 6 for and 7 against cause I don't need cheap breast implants.

----------


## Dillinger

^ ok I've changed that one :Smile: 




> Fors
> 1- Schools
> 2- Hospitals
> 3- Dentists
> 4- Sukhumvit Road that leads you outta the shithole
> 5- Ramayana water park
> 6- Soapys
> 7- Cheap dining

----------


## Luigi

> Fors
> 1- Schools Who'd raise a child there.
> 2- Hospitals We all don't have reoccurring problems with kerbs. 
> 3- Dentists Brush yer teeth ya manky pom.
> 4- Cheap breast enlargements Hmmmm.
> 5- Ramayana water park Urine content: 87%. Packed full of Gargling German men. 
> 6- Soapys 1 tick for. 
> 7- Cheap dining Grab Delivery's almost nationwide and you don't have to eat next to Hippos with bad teeth, and women with fake breasts.


Hmmm. Not convinced. 

Think it over Smeg.

----------


## panama hat

So new and already made a friend

----------


## lom

^ Like a chameleon he changed colour

----------


## cyrille

> Sigh. Sorry cyrille, forgot you were so obtuse.


Of course I understand you were not literally saying Pattaya is paradise. 

Your comment however is soooo wide of the mark in this case as to be just plain dumb.

Maybe it's me that needs to 'apologise' sarcastically, as I might have forgotten that.  :Very Happy: 

Of course the actual point is that smeg's just trolling and his 'argument' is ridiculous as well as being extremely worn.

Still, it's _something_ to post about, I guess.  :Very Happy:

----------


## nidhogg

> Your comment however is soooo wide of the mark in this case as to be just plain dumb.


555.  Says the guy who lives in the sandpit and comes here for a two week holiday every year.

----------


## Fondles

> You could put some people in paradise, and they would still complain that the clouds were too fluffy, the nectar was not quite the right temperature


Soapdodgers go pretty good when it comes to complaining... here's a few from a travel site.

1. “On my holiday to Goa in India, I was disgusted to find that almost every restaurant served curry. I don’t like spicy food.”
2. “They should not allow topless sunbathing on the beach. It was very distracting for my husband who just wanted to relax.”
3. “We went on holiday to Spain and had a problem with the taxi drivers as they were all Spanish.”
4.  “We booked an excursion to a water park but no-one told us we had to  bring our own swimsuits and towels. We assumed it would be included in  the price.”
5. “The beach was too sandy. We had to clean everything when we returned to our room.”

6. “We found the sand was not like the sand in the brochure. Your brochure shows the sand as white but it was more yellow.”
7.  “It’s lazy of the local shopkeepers in Puerto Vallartato close in the  afternoons. I often needed to buy things during ‘siesta’ time — this  should be banned.”
8. “No-one told us there would be fish in the water. The children were scared.”
9. “Although the brochure said that there was a fully equipped kitchen, there was no egg-slicer in the drawers.”
10.  “I think it should be explained in the brochure that the local  convenience store does not sell proper biscuits like custard creams or  ginger nuts.”

11. “The roads were uneven and bumpy, so we could not read the local  guide book during the bus ride to the resort. Because of this, we were  unaware of many things that would have made our holiday more fun.”
12.  “It took us nine hours to fly home from Jamaica to England. It took the  Americans only three hours to get home. This seems unfair.”
13. “I compared the size of our one-bedroom suite to our friends’ three-bedroom and ours was significantly smaller.”
14.  “The brochure stated: ‘No hairdressers at the resort.’ We’re trainee  hairdressers and we think they knew and made us wait longer for service.
15. “When we were in Spain, there were too many Spanish people there.  The receptionist spoke Spanish, the food was Spanish. No one told us  that there would be so many foreigners.”
16. “We had to line up outside to catch the boat and there was no air-conditioning.”
17. “It is your duty as a tour operator to advise us of noisy or unruly guests before we travel.”

18. “I was bitten by a mosquito. The brochure did not mention mosquitoes.”
19.  “My fiancée and I requested twin-beds when we booked, but instead we  were placed in a room with a king bed. We now hold you responsible and  want to be re-reimbursed for the fact that I became pregnant. This would  not have happened if you had put us in the room that we booked.”


To be fair though #15 was a complaint I also made last time I was in Washington DC.... every cnut spoke Spanish.... fucked me off no end.

----------


## cyrille

> 555.  Says the guy who lives in the sandpit and comes here for a two week holiday every year.


Yeah, that has absolutely no connection with my comments whatsoever.  :Very Happy: 

btw I spend somewhere between 14 and 16 weeks per year in Thailand.

Previously, I lived in Pattaya (darkside) for 3 years.

You're starting to sound like FaRT.

'555'.

----------


## terry57

Quite a good thread this one innit. Pattaya bashing to the Max. Awesome. :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> 12. “It took us nine hours to fly home from Jamaica to England. It took the Americans only three hours to get home. This seems unfair.”


Bastards

----------


## cyrille

Yeah those _have to_ be fictitious.

Partly  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Pattaya should be floated out to see and sunk!

Gives Thailand a bad name. :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Quite a good thread this one innit.


Bring back Smeg!

Bring back Smeg!

----------


## Headworx

> England should be floated out to see and sunk!
> 
> Gives Europe a bad name.


FTFY.

----------


## cyrille

> Bring back Smeg!


 :Very Happy: 

It does pass the time.

----------


## Hammers

Yeah, that sounds exactly what I want

----------


## Hammers

I guess I might be a troll, although I really don't know what that is - something to do with SocialTedium probably

----------


## Hammers

So the answer to my question is - no.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Quite why folk think Pattaya is any worse than any other Thai resort is mystifying. Irrespective of where you might be, farang will always be a second class citizen to be creamed and reamed at will and made the target of avarice and opportunist theft. Thai food is pretty much the same tedious choice countrywide, the weather is universally hot and sweaty, the sewage and infrastructure is pretty much medieval everywhere, and the Thai themselves reject social interaction with farang in most parts of the country unless convention or greed compel a fleeting exchange.

Thailand is what it is, a cheapish, hot, shabby tropical third world country and there it is.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Thailand is what it is, a cheapish, hot, shabby tropical third world country and there it is.


 :rofl:  and we are left still scratching our heads as to how the self promoted intelligent upper class chap washed up in a flat tied to a third world bloke who he cannot bring back to the civilised west.

----------


## raycarey



----------


## Mandaloopy

It's Smeg for sure, I don't mind a week or so in Jomtien but the crowds soon become a little too much for me and I bugger off to the more laid back islands. That said, I am so done with this infernal fecking winter and I am looking forward to some warmer weather in June. Half thinking of sodding off to Jomtien and BKK for a week at the end of Feb, for once MIAT has decided to price tickets at something close to being reasonable

----------


## cyrille

That was quick.  :Very Happy: 

You were looking forward to it a week and a half ago.

----------


## Mandaloopy

There's been an outbreak of measles and some other illnesses that I presumed had gone with the Victorians- I'd just rather be on permanent vaccination, really.

----------


## terry57

> Quite why folk think Pattaya is any worse than any other Thai resort is mystifying. Irrespective of where you might be, farang will always be a second class citizen to be creamed and reamed at will and made the target of avarice and opportunist theft. Thai food is pretty much the same tedious choice countrywide, the weather is universally hot and sweaty, the sewage and infrastructure is pretty much medieval everywhere, and the Thai themselves reject social interaction with farang in most parts of the country unless convention or greed compel a fleeting exchange.
> 
> Thailand is what it is, a cheapish, hot, shabby tropical third world country and there it is.



Love ya Sausage arse, you are the top # 1 kunta on this forum.

Cheers Bra.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## Mandaloopy

It's better than Hua Hin to be fair, that place does my head in- a retirement home with a beach attached.
BTW, you love jellyfish infestations,right?

----------


## NamPikToot

> There's been an outbreak of measles and some other illnesses that I presumed had gone with the Victorians- I'd just rather be on permanent vaccination, really.


They are checking for Coronavirus in swampy.

----------


## armstrong

And 400+ schools are closed tomorrow because of the air.

----------


## OhOh

> They are checking for Coronavirus in swampy.


Or this, "World War Z".

----------


## Hugh Cow

Pattaya like any place is what you make of it. Although Pattaya can be a place where fading white males facing the final approach into God's airport can convince themselves they are still a hansum virile man, safely ensconced on a bar stool with their fellow bar flies as they are surrounded by a few twittering nubile young women trying to get into their wallet.
 Away from the seedy side there are places not unlike an other part of Thai suburbia where one can go for a stroll unencumbered by calls from ladies of the night. A round of golf and an intelligent conversation over coffee with the less alcohol infused.Then a pleasant stroll home to sit on the balcony with a good book followed by cocktails at six, a good meal and an hours distraction lying between the thighs of ones' recently retired bar "cashier" Issan princess.

----------


## Mendip

> ...and an hours distraction lying between the thighs of ones' recently retired bar "cashier" Issan princess.


An hour???

What dya do with the spare 57 minutes?

----------


## Dillinger

^Lick her mangey battered fanny

----------


## terry57

For fook sakes Dill,  

Those fannys been battered senseless and one could park the titanic in them.   :spam2:

----------


## jabir

> Of course I understand you were not literally saying Pattaya is paradise. 
> 
> Your comment however is soooo wide of the mark in this case as to be just plain dumb.
> 
> Maybe it's me that needs to 'apologise' sarcastically, as I might have forgotten that. 
> 
> Of course the actual point is that smeg's just trolling and his 'argument' is ridiculous as well as being extremely worn.
> 
> Still, it's _something_ to post about, I guess.


I don't know this Smeg bloke, but imho Pattaya can be paradise just like any other place, though it's down to the individual to make it so. What can't be disputed is it's great start over many other places with facilities and infrastructure offering multiple and diverse options for the expat. 

Someone pointed out the pros and cons; these should be weighed in value over numbers, which takes us to the bottom line with farangs doing just that and moving in not out. 

Plenty to moan about, and nothing wrong with a hefty rant now and then, but we're here and staying, so even if it's not paradise with clouds and harps, each has determined it to be overall better than where we were.

----------


## jabir

> For fook sakes Dill,  
> 
> Those fannys been battered senseless and one could park the titanic in them.


I've heard with some of the more seasoned wenches it's like throwing a rolled up newspaper through the doorway.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> and we are left still scratching our heads as to how the self promoted intelligent upper class chap washed up in a flat tied to a third world bloke who he cannot bring back to the civilised west.


Are you a queer?

You seem to have a compulsive need to believe my wife is a man. 

Oh, or is this another expression of your lumpen, lower class oafish self?

You must be a real hoot at tea breaks when it rains too hard and you take shelter from your ditch digging.

----------


## terry57

Well let me tell you this Sausage Arse,

You told us your wife's name was Walter so I suppose it's quiet normal to Assume he is a man.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cujo

And he refers to her/him as his wing'man' so that's a bit of a tell.
Maybe his missus is half and half.

----------


## cyrille

> he refers to her/him as his wing'man'


Yeah, that's definitely a strange term for a wife.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Are you a queer?
> 
> You seem to have a compulsive need to believe my wife is a man. 
> 
> Oh, or is this another expression of your lumpen, lower class oafish self?
> 
> You must be a real hoot at tea breaks when it rains too hard and you take shelter from your ditch digging.


Nothing wrong with honest hard graft  not that you'd know anything about it. You downbeat outlook explains why you barely scraped SEO before retirement. I don't dig ditches but thank god someone did or else i'd not get to enjoy walking along the canal where i live. 
So are you taking your bloke back to the UK or can't you afford it? :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> I don't know this Smeg bloke


Oh yes you do ....




> you could go full steam ahead through Iran/Afghan/Paki if you're really fed up with life, in which case Smeg would be an asset.





> Smeg will be bound and gagged and hacked to death by his Filipino lover, then tossed over a balcony with the case subsequently closed as a suicide.





> Will there be a coup in... 25-10-2008 09:50 PM panama hat Not a lot of oil, but heaps of hot air 
>  Show us your Repo... 25-10-2008 08:31 PM Boon Mee ammo 
>  Show us your Repo... 25-10-2008 06:26 PM Smeg reds are better  
>  The mighty French... 25-10-2008 05:37 PM Thormaturge hehe good one 
>  Show us your Repo... 25-10-2008 05:20 PM AntRobertson Yup sure is, thanks. 
> 
> damn, woulda been another clean sweep if it wasn't for the midget!

----------


## Cujo

......

----------


## AntRobertson

^^Wait, whaaaaat!?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

> ^^Wait, whaaaaat!?


jabir used to post as keda. I thought everybody knew that.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> jabir used to post as keda. I thought everybody knew that.


Not me!

And it confusses me also... keda was a twat, I don't mind jabir.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aging one

This whole thread is strange. Started by an obsessed troll, who has been on an anti Thailand rant for 15 years. Failed as a TEFLer here and ended up tutoring in McDonalds.  Since then he has reinvented himself and new life with one goal. Troll Thai forums and try to restore his dignity.  He is failing miserably..  Jealous of those that succeeded here and miserable that he failed in his attempt to expatriate..

----------


## Fondles

> I've heard with some of the more seasoned wenches it's like throwing a rolled up newspaper through the doorway.


Had one that would take my fist..... to the elbow.

----------


## panama hat

> jabir used to post as keda. I thought everybody knew that.


Hmmm, didn't have a clue.  Can't remember keda being a bad sort, so why change nics?

----------


## Neverna

> Can't remember keda being a bad sort, so why change nics?


Best ask jabir that.

Or Ant. 




> keda was a twat


 :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> why change nics?


I suppose because he wanted to post as a Muslim Jihadi with a hatred of the west for three years.

As you do.

----------


## raycarey

it's difficult to keep track of this multinik nonsense, but i remember keda as being TD's most virulent islamophobe---no small feat.  

maybe i missed it, but i don't recall seeing anything like that from jabir.  

 :Question:

----------


## Neverna

> it's difficult to keep track of this multinik nonsense, but i remember keda as being TD's most virulent islamophobe---no small feat.  
> 
> maybe i missed it, but i don't recall seeing anything like that from jabir.


Well, your view of keda fits my understanding of jabir's early posting. IMO, he wanted to bait people into hating on muslims. I'm not sure why else a non-muslim would post as a "Muslim Jihadi with a hatred of the west".

----------


## AntRobertson

> but i remember keda as being TD's most virulent islamophobe---no small feat


Yeah that's the one. And he used to repeatedly tell me that he was an author or journalist or something like that. Quite why I'm not certain, maybe he thought it was important.  :Dunno: 

Anyways if jabir really is him reincarnated no harm no foul I suppose, water under the bridge and all that, and he seems to have mellowed with age... Maybe I have too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cyrille

> IMO, he wanted to bait people into hating on muslims. I'm not sure why else a non-muslim would post as a "Muslim Jihadi with a hatred of the west".


Indeed.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Well, your view of keda fits my understanding of jabir's early posting. IMO, he wanted to bait people into hating on muslims. I'm not sure why else a non-muslim would post as a "Muslim Jihadi with a hatred of the west".


Actually I do remember that now also. Someone used to call him 'jabir the fake'?

----------


## terry57

Jesus Christ girls,

Get a fuking grip will ya's.  :Smile: 

 Teak Door is a silly fookin forum full of munters with way to much time to waste.

You bitches disect it, break it down and recon you know who sum fuker called Keda really is but in fact he is just another fuk wit behind the key board same as you plebs.

Anyway,  you fukos have a nice day eh.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## jabir

> jabir used to post as keda. I thought everybody knew that.


I can't navigate TD like you, so go on, this sounds like a continuation of your earlier multinik accusations, though I must say you come across as generally stable and not prone to frivolous accusations. Fwiw I had a look at Keda's posts (and those of members mentioned early on by you and others) and see no resemblance, but quite clearly you have been busy in the background gathering 'evidence', so I say publish and be damned.

----------


## Fondles

> Jesus Christ girls,
> 
> Get a fuking grip will ya's. 
> 
>  Teak Door is a silly fookin forum full of munters with way to much time to waste.
> 
> You bitches disect it, break it down and recon you know who sum fuker called Keda really is but in fact he is just another fuk wit behind the key board same as you plebs.
> 
> Anyway,  you fukos have a nice day eh.


Speaking of fuckwits.

----------


## Neverna

> Indeed.


And IMO Jabir also wanted to make people believe that all muslims are a threat to the west. It was all quite subtle but the subtext was there throughout his early posting.

----------


## bsnub

> Can't remember keda being a bad sort, so why change nics?


Just noticed that Smeg is lurking here.  :Smile:

----------


## jabir

^
Note to Nev: fwiw, I still don't know Smeg.  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

^ And I suppose you're still a muslim. 

 ::doglol::

----------


## panama hat

> Anyways if jabir really is him reincarnated no harm no foul I suppose, water under the bridge and all that


Agreed.  If he is or isn't keda re-incarnated, doesn't matter, he seems a good contributor

----------


## taxexile

> but quite clearly you have been busy in the background gathering 'evidence', so I say publish and be damned.


jabir, nev is a total nutjob. probably a combination of spending too much time in the sun and the lack of intelligent company in the remote village he chose to exile himself in.   he is an obsessive forum dataminer, yet due to some inherent and disabling  mental subnormality he is utterly unable to process the information he spends so much time analysing.

in reply to many of my posts,he keeps reposting a picture of fish and chips that i posted months ago, yet he cannot tell me why he does this or what the connection is. he just giggles and posts a picture of a man with no teeth.

like the annoying retards in piss stained raincoats with halitosis and a faraway stare in their eyes that are often encountered on late night buses, it is best to just keep ones head down and pretend they dont exist.

----------


## Luigi

> ...wanted to make people believe that all muslims are a threat to the west.


On an internet forum?


Quite unusual to see that kinda stuff on chat-boards.  :Smile:

----------


## jabir

I thought you had overcome your earlier obsession but it seems not, and we're talking more than 3 years with that bee in your undies which must have caused considerable discomfort. So over to you, let it out, I can do no more than invite you to report your findings or back off again and fester some more.

----------


## Neverna

> I thought you had overcome your earlier obsession but it seems not, and we're talking more than 3 years with that bee in your undies which must have caused considerable discomfort. So over to you, let it out, I can do no more than invite you to report your findings or back off again and fester some more.


It's not a bee in my bonnet at all. Your posting changed after you were outed as not really being a muslim. No biggie. I only mentioned it today as you denied knowing of Smeg. A stretch for anyone who's been a member here for even only a couple of years but you've been here 4 years as jabir and 4 years as keda.

----------


## HuangLao

Keen observations of plenty, Nev. 

Ta.

 :Smile:

----------


## jabir

> jabir, nev is a total nutjob. probably a combination of spending too much time in the sun and the lack of intelligent company in the remote village he chose to exile himself in.   he is an obsessive forum dataminer, yet due to some inherent and disabling  mental subnormality he is utterly unable to process the information he spends so much time analysing.
> 
> in reply to many of my posts,he keeps reposting a picture of fish and chips that i posted months ago, yet he cannot tell me why he does this or what the connection is. he just giggles and posts a picture of a man with no teeth.
> 
> like the annoying retards in piss stained raincoats with halitosis and a faraway stare in their eyes that are often encountered on late night buses, it is best to just keep ones head down and pretend they dont exist.


I don't mind getting dirty but tend to avoid ongoing grudges and shitfests. I had no problem with Nev, once he got over his early obsessive flurry of repo during my 6/7-month absence when I was able to lurk from afar but not post. Or that's what I thought, though it seems he's been smarting since and thrown himself into finding 'evidence' to validate his claim; only ploplem is, when you can't find something because it isn't there, the danger is that you'll create it. 

For my part, I visited all or most of the multinik guesses I was tagged with, not just Keda, to see what we may have in common, had a chuckle and left it at that. I didn't know my accusers at the time but do now, the likes of stroller and the Belgian; so much for credibility.

----------


## jabir

> It's not a bee in my bonnet at all. Your posting changed after you were outed as not really being a muslim. No biggie. I only mentioned it today as you denied knowing of Smeg. A stretch for anyone who's been a member here for even only a couple of years but you've been here 4 years as jabir and 4 years as keda.


Sure I know the name Smeg, it's all over the place and doesn't appear high on popularity, but I've had no dealings with him, no shitfests, no exchanges, and therefore I do not know him. End of, but do go on...

----------


## OhOh

> Best ask jabir that.
> 
> Or Ant.


Here's me thinking "Keda" was Titus Groan's wet nurse.

----------


## Neverna

> like the annoying retards in piss stained raincoats with halitosis and a faraway stare in their eyes that are often encountered on late night buses


Why on earth do you travel on late night buses with retards in piss stained raincoats with halitosis and a faraway stare in their eyes? You really do keep odd company.

----------


## Dragonfly

is Nerv stalking again another poster? IP address cross referencing and repo abuses?  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Why on earth do you travel on late night buses with retards in piss stained raincoats with halitosis and a faraway stare in their eyes? You really do keep odd company.


To and from his furtive liaisons with 'beefcakes' in their underwear in seedy motels no doubt.

----------


## sabang

Most of the people who are unhappy in Pattaya would be unhappy anywhere, it's just they are less unhappy in Pattaya. It's got it's problems of course, but basically it's a fine place to live as an expat. 
Especially if you're normal. Dysfunctional types tend to attract (and broadcast) grief, wherever they go. But nobody wants to hear about a struggling pensioner in Barnsley.

----------


## HuangLao

Normal.
However that might be defined.

----------


## sabang

Normal people have their problems just like everybody else. Abnorms tend to throw a pity party and broadcast it on the internet, thus finding a like minded audience. Misery loves company.

----------


## terry57

Yer but it's really good that all the fooked up Punters all gather together in Pattaya innit.  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

It's also bullshit. I live in Adelaide for now- plenty of FU's here, and Perth is meant to be full of ém. Pattaya no different- FU's are to be found everywhere, but I'd say the ones in Pattaya are less direly unhappy there than their home town- otherwise, why would they be there? Certainly on the darkside, most expats are just regular punters- well perhaps they like a beer more than most :Smile: . Then again, they can afford to. As well as play golf, darts, pool, seafood by the sea etc. Not a bad deal really.

----------


## terry57

Yer well, your problem is ya live in Adelaide.

Better to go back to Pattaya eh.  :Smile:

----------


## bowie

> gather together in Pattaya


it's the gals, and the beer of course... who could ask for anything more?  :Smile:

----------


## bowie

Actually, back to Patts, Chon Buri - quite a large area, just about anything you want can be found there. From the sleaziest low-life scum environs to the high class rich man invitees only country clubs.

You want it - 'tis available - it's all about the money. Champagne tastes on a beer budget - well maybe not, but, bottled beer on a draft beer budget - yup. Even though Patts is or can be considered expensive - if you know your way around - cheap as chips.  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

The problem with Pattaya is the dearth of decent air-conditioned bars ( I don't mean beer bars and their attendant whores ) that offer views and are patronised by decent folk who knew how to dress and don't talk out the side of their mouths. When you consider the scope available and the sweep of the bay it really is quite extraordinary that there are so few.

Beach road is really a slum parade of scruffy tat populated by slouch-shouldered, slap heads sheathed in tattoos sporting lurid vests over beer bellied obesity gawping gormlessly in slack jawed vacuity into the middle distance waiting for the moment when it's time to communicate their lust with the next bandy legged, snub-nosed Isaan hooker.

----------


## OhOh

> scruffy tat populated by slouch-shouldered, slap heads sheathed in tattoos sporting lurid vests over beer bellied obesity gawping gormlessly in slack jawed vacuity into the middle distance waiting for the moment when it's time to communicate their lust with the next bandy legged, snub-nosed Isaan hooker.


If only they had similar "opportunities" in Barnsley eh?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Well, they do, they slouch in Wetherspoons and pay for expat Thai trollops doing tricks for pin money.

----------


## OhOh

> they slouch in Wetherspoons


I suspect Wetherspoon's pubs and hotels are not brothels.

Of the 18 local/South Yorkshire, Thai "massage" offerings listed here:

Thai Massage Services | Services in Barnsley, South Yorkshire | Gumtree

Wetherspoons is not mentioned.

I suspect there are different "costs" involved.  Their income stream and share price requires a more transparent "reporting" than your "opinion".

But you may have more information on the Barnsley Wetherspoons pubs to share with us.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Well, they do, they slouch in Wetherspoons and pay for expat Thai trollops doing tricks for pin money.


Wetherspoons have an open door policy to Sausages, you should give it a whirl, it'll make your £1070 / month go a lot further.

----------


## cyrille

> You want it - 'tis available -


Opera? Rambling? Theatre? Ballet? Libraries? Research facilities? Elite level sport?

Bridge?  :Wink: 

You travelled half the length of the country for hot water.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dillinger

I'm sure you need a licence for  a dartboard in Pattaya

----------


## NamPikToot

> I'm sure you need a licence for  a dartboard in Pattaya


Darts' will be outlawed in the UK soon for African cultural appropriation, and bar skittles must be some kind of Aussie Abbo thing too.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Why on earth do you travel on late night buses with retards in piss stained raincoats with halitosis and a faraway stare in their eyes? You really do keep odd company.



He's using his imagination you fucking retarded dribbling fuckwit.

----------


## Switch

> Most of the people who are unhappy in Pattaya would be unhappy anywhere, it's just they are less unhappy in Pattaya. It's got it's problems of course, but basically it's a fine place to live as an expat. 
> Especially if you're normal. Dysfunctional types tend to attract (and broadcast) grief, wherever they go. But nobody wants to hear about a struggling pensioner in Barnsley.


Barnsley doesnt have quite the same cachet as Pattaya, but you are right of course. Seekingass would be angry, disillusioned and unhappy anywhere. Especially on an anonymous Thai forum.
At least it keeps him off night buses to nowhere.  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> I'm sure you need a licence for  a dartboard in Pattaya


I think that only applies to Farang owned bars, but anywhere in Thailand where an opportunity exists for tea money.

----------


## Fondles

> I think that only applies to Farang owned bars, but anywhere in Thailand where an opportunity exists for tea money.



Its rather amusing when a potential new law is announce and all the buthurt and outrage with people screaming from the roof tops that they don't enforce the laws they currently have so why create more.

they enforced this existing one and surprise surprise...  butthurt and outrage !!

police are damned if they do and damned if they don't !!

----------


## Lostandfound

> Pattaya always looked to me to have a fair bit going for it.  International standard hospitals, plenty of places to get western food (as provisions or as a meal), reasonable time to the airport.  Have a friend who lives there, nice breezy apartment overlooking the water in a low density condo.  As far as I can see he is as happy as a pig in shit there.....


You can get laid, too

----------


## sabang

> Elite level sport?


Polo, showjumping, motor racing, golf. Even a professional soccer club, which is maybe elite to you.



> Bridge?


The Pattaya Bridge club got busted in a high profile raid, for playing with "ünregistered cards". One of those only in Thailand things. It got sorted.



> Libraries?


I'm sure the elite Harrow school, or Asian university & the Thamassat campus must have a library. Hey, why don't you try for a job at Harrow? Then HRH might put you on the invite list for the next polo tournament.

----------


## OhOh

> Barnsley doesn’t have quite the same cachet as Pattaya,


You've obviously never spent a Saturday night at The Dale Tavern.

Google MapsThe Pontefract road is crowded after 11PM.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> You can get laid, too


For fuck's sake a hunchback Quasimodo with one eye can get laid anywhere in Thailand, that's scarcely a qualification for choosing a residence.

----------


## cyrille

> I'm sure the elite Harrow school, or Asian university must have a library


Well umm...Harrow is in Bangkok and is what's known as a _private_ school - clue in the name there- and Asian University is a strange shell of a place where little seems to happen.

Glad you got the allusion to bridge, anyway. :Very Happy:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I suspect Wetherspoon's pubs and hotels are not brothels.
> 
> Of the 18 local/South Yorkshire, Thai "massage" offerings listed here:
> 
> Thai Massage Services | Services in Barnsley, South Yorkshire | Gumtree
> 
> Wetherspoons is not mentioned.
> 
> I suspect there are different "costs" involved.  Their income stream and share price requires a more transparent "reporting" than your "opinion".
> ...


You stupid fuck, you drink in a cheap shithole like 'Spoons and then buy your Thai whore. Its what the scummy English lower end do all the time, go ask Numfuktwat, he's the expert.

----------


## cyrille

> For fuck's sake a hunchback Quasimodo with one eye can get laid anywhere in Thailand.


Ah, but in Pattaya the preponderance of prossies means even one eye is not essential.

Indeed, lacking sight might make things rather easier.

----------


## sabang

> Well umm...Harrow is in Bangkok


Yes u'mm, I meant Rugby International school.

----------


## cyrille

Yeah it's a school.  :Very Happy: 

Do adults wander around schools 'looking for the library' in Australia?

----------


## armstrong

Or Regents perhaps.

----------


## cyrille

It's amusing watching an Australian grapple with the concept of an adult going to a library anyway.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sabang

Actually aussie libraries are great places when you're campervanning- free internet, all of the papers & periodicals you need to stay up to date, while you wait in air conditioned comfort for your various batteries to charge. The staff look the other way. Most every medium size town has one.

----------


## Stumpy

> Pattaya always looked to me to have a fair bit going for it.


Yeah it does. Like the 500,000 Wuhanians that have landed for Chinese New Years to light fireworks and share their new Virus. The year of that Rat and all.  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> motor racing,


where ?





> Even a professional soccer club,


Pattaya Dolphins ?............. yeah they shut up shop a while ago.

----------


## NamPikToot

> You stupid fuck, Its what the scummy English lower end do all the time, go ask Numfuktwat, he's the expert.


Crickey, whats got Sausages all upset. Look you'll never cheer up unless you let us help you get your export sorted. 

Princess is also upset it seems, and we can make her Thai dream come true by giving her your vacant flat so she can get her Russian bitches from grindr round. Win win.

----------


## Neverna

Chonburi are still in the Thai Premier League, aren't they?

----------


## Dillinger

> motor racing,
> where ?


Bira Circuit?

----------


## Fondles

> Chonburi are still in the Thai Premier League, aren't they?


Chonburi as in Chonburi City are.

Pattaya United folded end of season 2018.

----------


## Fondles

> Bira Circuit?


Basically club racing these days save for the 1 event per year for the Thailand super series.

----------


## terry57

If one lives in Pattaya I suppose you could  have a very nice existence because you know all the tricks to avoid the fookin shit down  there and all the good spots and places to go.

 Same  as Bangkok innit, dumb fuks blow in and then say it's fooked but they do know fook all about the polluted shit hole.

All good.  :Smile:

----------


## bowie

The real question of the thread that begs to be answered is: If they are not happy living in Pattaya, then, just why the hell are they living there?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TizMe

There's miserable cunts that will be miserable cunts wherever they live.

----------


## cyrille

They're just miserable upon meeting smeggly.

----------


## panama hat

> They're just miserable upon meeting smeggly.


Isn't he in your neck of the woods?

----------


## Stumpy

> The real question of the thread that begs to be answered is: If they are not happy living in Pattaya, then, just why the hell are they living there?


For me Bowie, Its for work. I was not keen on moving here at all but they asked and I negotiated they pay all my living expenses while there and they agreed. The upside is that I am glad its not a permanent location.

----------


## HuangLao

> Isn't he in your neck of the woods?



There's no forest to speak of where he is.

----------


## cyrille

> Actually aussie libraries are great places when you're campervanning- free internet, all of the papers & periodicals you need to stay up to date, while you wait in air conditioned comfort for your various batteries to charge. The staff look the other way. Most every medium size town has one.


So wtf are you on about with stumbling into private schools and using their facilities then?  :Very Happy: 





> Isn't he in your neck of the woods?


Eh?

----------


## Dragonfly

how can anyone be happy in Pattaya in the long run? the place is a cultural void,

and it's full of stupid expats and cheap tourists,

just look at LowToy here as the perfect example of a shit expat from Pattaya  :Smile: 

they are all like him,

----------


## baldrick

with your gaping arsehole and monstrous rectum cheeks it is quite amazing that you get so butt hurt

----------


## terry57

Yer, 

but LT is pissed up 24/7 and thinks he is living in Paris.  :Smile: 

But look here butter arse,

Trying to tell a monger to leave Pattaya because it's fooked is like asking Topper to give up eating Pizza, Ribs and fuking Burgers.

Never happen.   :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Yawwwn. Another boring TD thread, ruined by the usual malcontents. OP- now do you see why regular guys who live quite happily in Pattaya (or wherever else) just can't be bothered contributing to these type threads?
_[Hint- how many of the peanut gallery have actually lived in Pattaya?] 
_
_Signed-_ a poster who happily lived in east Pattaya (yep, actually lived there) for a number of years, and still has a villa there. Many good times & good memories.

----------


## panama hat

> Eh?


Isn't smeg in the UK?  Aren't you in the UK, I used 'neck of the woods' rather liberally.  

I'm clearly not up to date with my knowledge about current whereabouts of TDers

----------


## I Coalman

I'm happy in Pattaya.
Happy with Mrs Coal, happy with Mrs Coal's meals, happy with pottering around in the garden.
Happy with being able to access German and Belgian beers when the fancy takes me. (Not often these days).
Happy with having a fine selection of bread available.
Happy with watching movies and documentaries.
And so on.

I'd say the secret to being happy anywhere is to keep yourself pleasantly occupied and not dwell on the small stuff.
Because it's all small stuff.

----------


## Dillinger

> how can anyone be happy in Pattaya in the long run?


Like anywhere in the world...by staying single. Although if one is single and you have the choice of whiling away your retirement playing bingo with Martha and the blue rinse brigade in Bournemouth  or getting your balls licked by a couple of lithe young Thai chicks in Pattaya....

----------


## OhOh

> or getting your balls licked by a couple of lithe young Thai chicks in Barnsley....


FIFY.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Originally Posted by Dillinger 
> or getting your balls licked by a couple of lithe young Thai chicks in Barnsley....


smashing, Barnsley is now on my list, above Preston because i just don't believe Hal.

----------


## OhOh

> If they are not happy living in Pattaya, then, just why the hell are they living there?


Plenty of things to moan about, thus taking the spotlight off themselves.

----------


## OhOh

> smashing, Barnsley is now on my list,


The Humber Bridge opened up all sorts of opportunities. 

A night in a Hull casino with a local fish wife or if more daring, a double cabin, overnight cruise to Belgium, used to be available.

A "day trip" to Cleethorpes, note the low tide time as the sea can disappear into the sea fret. Although you do have to get into North East Lincolnshire, VISA free I believe.

Things To Do In Cleethorpes

----------


## terry57

> Like anywhere in the world...by staying single. Although if one is single and you have the choice of whiling away your retirement playing bingo with Martha and the blue rinse brigade in Bournemouth  or getting your balls licked by a couple of lithe young Thai chicks in Pattaya....


Dill is right on the money with this eh.

If you are a dodgy old pomgolian that stinks like shit and has a mouth full of rotten teeth ya go to Pattaya eh.

Fook Bournmouth.  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> Fook Bournmouth.


Absolutely, Barnsley the Mecca of the North.

Always a chance Saxon may reform:

----------


## Switch

> how can anyone be happy in Pattaya in the long run?


It does have advantage of maintaining high vitriol levels for a demented Paddy, enabling him to gripe over a country he despises, because they won’t let him in.

It also allows him the undoubted pleasure of complaining about the lowly natives. Something he will have plenty of time to enjoy in his limited options future.  :Smile:

----------


## Backspin

> I have been to Pattaya many, many times over the years (the first time in 1980); and having now just jettisoned my second wife (they both British) and having sold my company I am in a position (despite the crazy Sterling/Baht exchange rate) to see out my final years in comfort, in Pattaya. So, I started my research in earnest, by beginning with YouTube and almost without exception every Expat who's put a video up - moans and bitches about his life there particularly how horrible/terrible/mean/money-grabbing/nasty their little Thai girlfriend/wife has been to them. Now I'm guessing the girl thing is purely low self-esteem on there behalf because I've certainly never had a problem with the ladies. However I'm thinking more about quality of life i.e. friends/sports/hobbies/law/clubs/cars/homes etc; so I ask again - is anybody really happy in Pattaya? 
> Hammers


You can go on YouTube and unhappy people anywhere doing anything. That's a BAD way to judge a place.

You know how you tell if a place is good ? By how many videos get made in the streets. Pattaya is a proper human sized habitat. Sized for cycling and walking

----------


## Saint Willy

> You know how you tell if a place is good ? By how many videos get made in the streets.


Wow, learn something new everyday.

----------


## Backspin

The reason so many ppl commit suicide in Pattaya is because they have to leave.

----------


## sabang

And, of course, have a song written about it.







 :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> The reason so many ppl commit suicide in Pattaya is because they have to leave.


I am trying to give you a break. Think before you post. As a human not a monger.  JHC

----------


## Saint Willy

> I am trying to give you a break. Think before you post. As a human not a monger.  JHC



 :Trolling:

----------


## Backspin

> And, of course, have a song written about it.


shit. it wont play in my area. I think i heard it years ago on Mongers Syndicate

----------


## PlanK

Pattaya thread bump weekend!!!

How many can Socalled do?
I reckon ten.

----------


## armstrong

I've just booked 3 nights in Pattaya for half term. Probably won't leave the hotel though..

----------


## Backspin

> Pattaya thread bump weekend!!!
> 
> How many can Socalled do?
> I reckon ten.


It was cyrille and Chitty that did the 7/11 thread and the LB thread

----------


## cyrille

It was a mod who 'did' the LB thread.

----------


## cyrille

Oh and come to think of it, a mod who 'did' the 7/11 thread too.

----------


## Backspin

> Oh and come to think of it, a mod who 'did' the 7/11 thread too.


Pretty sure you made the "I'm going to Pattaya in 2024 thread

----------


## Backspin



----------


## Dillinger

^ I have a few chicks on my Line app in Pattaya I could hook you up with Socal.



 :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> 


Set aside your teenage obsession with flabby hookers, Pattaya attracts resident farang for entirely different reasons. They enjoy the availability of western foods and the company of other westerners. Enough supermarkets and restaurants aimed at providing for their needs food wise, and plenty of western themed sports bars. Some people’s lives do not always revolve around cheap shoddy sex.
Have a nice day nob head  :Wink:

----------


## Backspin

> Set aside your teenage obsession with flabby hookers, Pattaya attracts resident farang for entirely different reasons. They enjoy the availability of western foods and the company of other westerners. Enough supermarkets and restaurants aimed at providing for their needs food wise, and plenty of western themed sports bars. Some people’s lives do not always revolve around cheap shoddy sex.
> Have a nice day nob head


Enough Switch. Enough. :enough: 

No amount of whinging about western food , Western bars and Western sports , is going to take away from the fact that you lost your much prized normie status when you moved to Thailand. Nevermind Pattaya !
 :rofl:   :rofl:

----------


## Switch

> Enough Switch. Enough.
> 
> No amount of whinging about western food , Western bars and Western sports , is going to take away from the fact that you lost your much prized normie status when you moved to Thailand. Nevermind Pattaya !


I’m not the one whining. I’m giving an answer to your question. Pattaya restaurants , bars and supermarkets cater for western tastes. It been like that since it was a sleepy fishing village, converted to a US military R&R centre during the Vietnam war.
Farang customers enjoy all the spin offs from that historical awakening. Ask any farang who lives there.
Just as I enjoy quality Australian beef here in Bali, courtesy of tourism catering to the proximity of Australia and its tourists.
Clearly I am happy and you are not. Get on with your childish crying.  :rofl:

----------


## cyrille

> normie status


'Normal' just depends where you are.

You regard the place where someone lives as being reflective of how interesting an individual they are. But that would be to argue that living in Pattaya automatically confers some sort of bravery and 'devil may care' individuality on a person.

That's an incredibly dumb argument, but that clearly never puts you off in the slightest.

----------


## Backspin

> 'Normal' just depends where you are.
> 
> You regard the place where someone lives as being reflective of how interesting an individual they are. But that would be to argue that living in Pattaya automatically confers some sort of bravery and 'devil may care' individuality on a person.
> 
> That's an incredibly dumb argument, but that clearly never puts you off in the slightest.


I went out of my way to post the official and refined Normie definition. Anyone who lives in Pattaya cannot be considered a normie in any way. 

Normies stay in the geographical boundary of where they were born. 

I am not saying anyone who lives in Pattaya or joins a forum like this is some brave nomadic explorer. They just aren't normies. You are under estimating how lame normies are. It's not something to be proud of, being a normie

----------


## Saint Willy

Nor is labeling people as normies

----------


## Chico

> I’m not the one whining. I’m giving an answer to your question. Pattaya restaurants , bars and supermarkets cater for western tastes. It been like that since it was a sleepy fishing village, converted to a US military R&R centre during the Vietnam war.
> Farang customers enjoy all the spin offs from that historical awakening. Ask any farang who lives there.
> Just as I enjoy quality Australian beef here in Bali, courtesy of tourism catering to the proximity of Australia and its tourists.
> Clearly I am happy and you are not. Get on with your childish crying.


Jeez, Chav(Chas) and his quality Aussie beef and his Bogan lifestyle in Bali. ::chitown:: 

Must be good food in the salvation army.

who the fek goes to Bali to live except low lifers..........

Pattaya and western food hey. :rofl:  go to live in another culture and only eat western food, beggers belief, these new age backpackers........

welcome to farangdom

----------


## panama hat

One never knows where to begin wondering about what chico is so desperately trying, yet failing, to say

----------


## sabang

> who the fek goes to Bali to live except low lifers..........


They say the same about Pattaya.  ::chitown::

----------


## Switch

:rofl:

----------


## cyrille

> Pattaya and western food hey. go to live in another culture and only eat western food...


The obviousness of your trolling...




> ...beggers [sic.] belief

----------


## Mandaloopy

Given the situation right now, I would be only too happy to be sat by a hotel pool with a cold one- or at the very least know I can do this in December. That said, when the borders to open I would be more inclined to head to Koh Kood to chill out after this 2020 business.

----------


## cyrille

Koh Kood with a cold beer and seafood sounds a great call.

----------


## Headworx

Having lived in Pattaya since the 90's I will say this is the best time to be here that I've ever seen, _by far_. No Chinese tour buses or Indians holding hands looking for discounts, no Koreans swarming golf courses like fucking locusts, no anyone else from any other countries playing tourist, and it's just brilliant  :Smile:  

There's more than enough bars and restaurants and shops open to cater to everyone, and they're _really_ appreciative of what business they can get. All sorts of deals and specials going on that are almost too good to pass up, you really need to be a member of the various local food/entertainment groups at a time like this to be able to keep up. Haven't seen a BiB road-block since about February, traffic is so much lighter, have never see the beaches so clean and deserted, and the only time it gets a little busy is on long weekends when the Bangkok crowd saddle up for a 3-4 day road trip.

Of course I'm fully aware of the financial burden Covid has created for so many people in Pattaya but like everywhere else in the world, they've had to adapt and figure out some way to tread water till this passes. But until it passes, I can't think of anywhere in the world I'd rather be right now  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Ferk, I'm jealous. Australia has reverted to being a penal colony, and I can't travel.

----------


## raycarey

> There's more than enough bars and restaurants and shops open to cater to everyone, and they're really appreciative of what business they can get. All sorts of deals and specials going on that are almost too good to pass up, you really need to be a member of the various local food/entertainment groups at a time like this to be able to keep up. Haven't seen a BiB road-block since about February, traffic is so much lighter, have never see the beaches so clean and deserted, and the only time it gets a little busy is on long weekends when the Bangkok crowd saddle up for a 3-4 day road trip.


this is also true by me, and i would think of most places in thailand at the moment.





> the financial burden Covid has created for so many people


and i fear it's only going to get worse in the months ahead. 
more people are going to get laid off, businesses will shutter...and the inevitable social problems will follow.
recovery is a long way off.

----------


## Saint Willy

> There's more than enough bars and restaurants and shops open to cater to everyone, and they're really appreciative of what business they can get. All sorts of deals and specials going on that are almost too good to pass up,


How sustainable do you think that all is?

----------


## Headworx

^What happened once everywhere could open again without ridiculous restrictions is many places did reopen, but a lot of places didn't. An example of the latter category would be the large restaraunts, live theatres, and bars that catered pretty much exclusively to Chinese tour groups or well-heeled Asian visitors. Then after a few weeks, some of the places that did reopen closed again, while others adjusted their trading hours, pricing, staff levels, and in some cases their business model as well to more realistic levels once everyone got a grip on how big the remaining customer base was. 

 So to answer your question, I now believe it's sustainable at current levels but nobody will be making pre-Covid money and businesses will need to be prepared to downsize (or even close if they decide the effort doesn't reflect the turnover) until International arrivals start again.

----------


## sabang

With it's resident population & weekenders, Pattaya scrapes by. Seems like it's worse in Phuket.

----------


## katie23

^Similar situation here in PI, in the tourist areas. I follow a vlogger couple (Jumping Places) - they've been in El Nido (in Palawan island) the past 6 months. The girl has a Brazilian passport. Given the situation in Brazil now, they don't want to go back there, so they opted to wait it out in PI. In their latest vid, they showed that the McDonald's in El Nido had a sign that it was to remain closed for the next 6 months. They were surprised because only a few weeks before, they had a meal there. If McD folds, it's sure worse for small businesses. Also for the little people - boatmen, tour guides, hotel/ resort staff, etc. Difficult times, and it looks like PI won't be accepting foreign tourists until next year.

----------


## Backspin

> With it's resident population & weekenders, Pattaya scrapes by. Seems like it's worse in Phuket.


Really ? I was just thinking that Phuket is the best of all worlds. Pattaya has too much dodgy men and women

----------


## Backspin

> ^Similar situation here in PI, in the tourist areas. I follow a vlogger couple (Jumping Places) - they've been in El Nido (in Palawan island) the past 6 months. The girl has a Brazilian passport. Given the situation in Brazil now, they don't want to go back there, so they opted to wait it out in PI. In their latest vid, they showed that the McDonald's in El Nido had a sign that it was to remain closed for the next 6 months. They were surprised because only a few weeks before, they had a meal there. If McD folds, it's sure worse for small businesses. Also for the little people - boatmen, tour guides, hotel/ resort staff, etc. Difficult times, and it looks like PI won't be accepting foreign tourists until next year.


There is going to be a serious breakdown in the tourism sector if they go ahead with that plan. It's worse for the Philippines. The Philippines has far less going for it than Thailand.

----------


## Headworx

> Pattaya has too much dodgy men and women


It does seem that way if you don't know any better, or think Pattaya is nothing more than Walking Street and Soi 6. With your own transport and a little knowledge, there's an entirely different side that tourists don't get to see.

----------


## panama hat

> There is going to be a serious breakdown in the tourism sector if they go ahead with that plan.


There already is, but the question is about balancing opening the country with potentially tens and hundreds of thousands of deaths - not to mention the cost to the health sector.

It isn't as easy as 'open up', as you can see by the US example.  More infected than the population of NZ - 5 milion - 

200.000 deaths due to C-19.  

US World war I deaths 116.000
US Vietnam War deaths 58.000

Next up is the number of WWII deaths at 290.000


It's not a simple matter of economy vs lives

----------


## aging one

> Really ? I was just thinking that Phuket is the best of all worlds. Pattaya has too much dodgy men and women


Hey thick boy, he is talking about the tourist trade. Bangkokians can simply drive to Pattaya for the weekend. Phuket is an air fight away so its harder hit. I was there in August and its simply dead. The locals are resigned to waiting on a vaccine for the virus.

----------


## Backspin

> It does seem that way if you don't know any better, or think Pattaya is nothing more than Walking Street and Soi 6. With your own transport and a little knowledge, there's an entirely different side that tourists don't get to see.


i dont think that at all. I just meant compared to Phuket. I think Pattaya is one of the most enjoyable places in the world. I spend most of my time defending Pattaya

----------


## Backspin

> Hey thick boy, he is talking about the tourist trade. Bangkokians can simply drive to Pattaya for the weekend. Phuket is an air fight away so its harder hit. I was there in August and its simply dead. The locals are resigned to waiting on a vaccine for the virus.


do you live in Thailand full time ?

----------


## aging one

31 years.

----------


## Backspin

This is a 1 in 50 years opportunity to pick up assets in the tourism sector as covid culls the weak. Some lucky cvnts are going to stumble in at the right time. I wont be one of them because i wont bother. Ive never been anywhere at the right time so why should i try

----------


## lom

> With it's resident population & weekenders, Pattaya scrapes by. Seems like it's worse in Phuket.





> Really ? I was just thinking that Phuket is the best of all worlds. Pattaya has too much dodgy men and women


What you think of Phuket is quite irrelevant for the survival of its tourist business. 
There are no international tourist arrivals, the only tourists are local tourists and most of them comes from Bangkok and surrounding areas, Phuket is too far away for most of them so they holiday on the eastern seaboard or in national parks. 
If they go in the other direction then they seldom get further south than Hua Hin. 
The recent five day songkran substitute holiday didn't do much for the tourist industry in Phuket or Koh Samui..

----------


## Backspin

> 31 years.


Do/did you work in Thailand ?

----------


## aging one

Of course.

----------


## PAG

> It does seem that way if you don't know any better, or think Pattaya is nothing more than Walking Street and Soi 6. With your own transport and a little knowledge, there's an entirely different side that tourists don't get to see.


Agreed.   The same misconception of many is that Phuket is Patong.   The reality is that Phuket has a healthy resident expat population outwith the core tourist resort towns of Patong, Kata, Karon, Kamala etc.   Certainly the places I use for dining are trading well, though some that cater for certain expat groups may struggle in the medium term (I'm thinking particularly of a Korean place where we'll be lunching with friends today.    This place has a large Korean customer base, most of whom I guess are working in the tourist sector so their ability to remain here is obviously in doubt).

Phuket Town has many good restaurants particularly for Thai food, that are on a wholly different level to those found in the tourist towns.   My own area of Chalong is largely unaffected, though near to me is an area largely devoted to Muy Thai/fitness where many of the peripheral businesses (sport clothing/food/laundries/pharmacies etc) are shuttered.

Those Thais previously working in the hospitality sector who've been made redundant largely seem to have relocated back to their home provinces.

----------


## aging one

Kata, Karon Aug 11-16



Restaurant row Karon, closed and boarded up.



Hilton Arcadia, closed.



Kata nightlife center at 5pm, closed.



Beach front hotel southern end of Karon



More closed restaurants beachfront Karon.

Its simply sad. Notice the lack of traffic and cars. This should be jammed its the main road to Kata from Karon beach,

----------


## Backspin

> Agreed.   The same misconception of many is that Phuket is Patong.   The reality is that Phuket has a healthy resident expat population outwith the core tourist resort towns of Patong, Kata, Karon, Kamala etc.   Certainly the places I use for dining are trading well, though some that cater for certain expat groups may struggle in the medium term (I'm thinking particularly of a Korean place where we'll be lunching with friends today.    This place has a large Korean customer base, most of whom I guess are working in the tourist sector so their ability to remain here is obviously in doubt).
> 
> Phuket Town has many good restaurants particularly for Thai food, that are on a wholly different level to those found in the tourist towns.   My own area of Chalong is largely unaffected, though near to me is an area largely devoted to Muy Thai/fitness where many of the peripheral businesses (sport clothing/food/laundries/pharmacies etc) are shuttered.
> 
> Those Thais previously working in the hospitality sector who've been made redundant largely seem to have relocated back to their home provinces.


Over at the other channel, smeg has recommended Phuket town and Nai Harn beach to me.
 :UK:

----------


## aging one

Yeah listen to him he is the Thailand expert.

----------


## Headworx

^He is if you need tips on how to turn English lessons into a free Big Mac  :Smile:

----------


## Backspin

^ Kata, Karon. For some reason i thought that area was more developed than that. That's some fairly low overhead there.

----------


## PAG

> Over at the other channel, smeg has recommended Phuket town and Nai Harn beach to me.


Rawai (of which Nai Harn is part) and Chalong have significant resident expat populations, hence the popular venues doing OK.   Other clusters of expats are scattered around the island, though in places like Bang Tao, although quite residential, tend to be holiday homes and hence very quiet.

Nai Harn beach is one of the best on the island.   A fairly sheltered bay, at this time of year it's largely sheltered from the current westerly monsoon that in previous years caused so many drowning deaths on the west coast.

----------


## sabang

Frankly, if a smattering of places were open, seems a great time to be there.

----------


## Backspin

> Rawai (of which Nai Harn is part) and Chalong have significant resident expat populations, hence the popular venues doing OK.   Other clusters of expats are scattered around the island, though in places like Bang Tao, although quite residential, tend to be holiday homes and hence very quiet.
> 
> Nai Harn beach is one of the best on the island.   A fairly sheltered bay, at this time of year it's largely sheltered from the current westerly monsoon that in previous years caused so many drowning deaths on the west coast.


What kind of people make up these expat communities ? Europeans or mostly pan Asia ? Just street viewing on Google earth. Lots of Euro's

----------


## PAG

> What kind of people make up these expat communities ? Europeans or mostly pan Asia ?


Western rather than solely Europeans.   Lots of Aus/NZ, quite a few US.   Quite a few do have businesses or work.    The Asian expats typically are around the north west (Chinese for condos, Singaporeans for golf).   Rawai has quite a significant Russian population, many of whom use Nai Harn beach.

----------


## cyrille

> Just street viewing on Google earth. Lots of Euro's


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## PAG

> Frankly, if a smattering of places were open, seems a great time to be there.


Agreed, particularly for day trips to the islands, though the weather this month is pretty mixed.

----------


## Backspin

> 


I just happened to be on the beach via Google earth, and everyone was as white as a ghost , so I said it in passing.

----------


## lom

> Just street viewing on Google earth. Lots of Euro's


 :durh:  Those streetview shots were taken yesterday? Could you see the Ukranian whores you are pining for?

----------


## Switch

> i dont think that at all. I just meant compared to Phuket. I think Pattaya is one of the most enjoyable places in the world. I spend most of my time defending Pattaya


For the tourism sector to work, it requires incoming foreign tourists. Thailand was never estabished to succeed on domestic tourism zone.
Tourism is just one sector to suffer, but not the only one. Manufacturing and financial sectors are also suffering.
Very few Asian nations have a structure designed to combat an indiscriminate viral pandemic. Even the best regulated nations are suffering losses, like Singapore for example.

Asia does not have a welfare or social safety net funded by government. Is someone loses their job, with no idea when they can get another, they cannot continue to pay rent and feed their family without income.
These people generally go home for the only welfare solution open to them. The family.
That cannot survive the rigours of long term problems at a global level.

The solutions will move from medical prophylaxis to, the survival of the economy. The alternatives are too horrible to contemplate.

Your small minded world in pursuit of hedonism is already, insignificant in the grand scheme of things.

Its interesting that in countries where financial assistance from government is available, the family welfare system barely exists, and they are already experiencing a degree of anarchy, looting and a breakdown of the justice system.

----------


## Backspin

so imgur doesnt work on TD and i cant get pics to upload

----------


## Loy Toy

Pissing it down raining at the moment and I am brick laying.

Bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Backspin

> Pissing it down raining at the moment and I am brick laying.
> 
> Bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ::doglol:: 

 :Sorry1:

----------


## sabang

When the tourism finally comes back, several expats living in Pattaya & Phuket will likely not be as happy as they are now. But others will be ecstatic.

----------


## Seekingasylum

For we expats who chose Pattaya as a retirement venue over Bangkok because of obvious environmental concerns the current hiatus is certainly paying more dividends - the beaches, the roads, the malls, the restaurants and pubs that are still open, are all a pleasure if one prizes calm peacefulness and the absence of ghastly Asian tourists, their horrible squawking, screaming brats and the lumpen awfulness of oikish blue collar, knuckle-dragging, fat bellied Western mongers sporting summer wear more suited to street urchins.

But there is no escaping it, it is moribund and the oddness of deserted streets, empty hotels, closed bars etc and beaches without any activity whatsoever soon gives way to the inescapable and looming fact, if this carries on for much longer the remainder of what is open will also collapse. At present, the higher end hotels that are doing business are only sustained by the government's 50% discount scheme utilised by the Thai at weekends - when that finishes it will mean closure for sure and Pattaya will die because without the weekend domestic trade there will b no meaningful trade at all.

Central Bangkok is of course a different bowl of prawns with its large reservoir of indigenous consumers and is the polar opposite in terms of ambience. 

But the provincial resorts are slowly dying

----------


## Switch

> For we expats who chose Pattaya as a retirement venue over Bangkok because of obvious environmental concerns the current hiatus is certainly paying more dividends - the beaches, the roads, the malls, the restaurants and pubs that are still open, are all a pleasure if one prizes calm peacefulness and the absence of ghastly Asian tourists, their horrible squawking, screaming brats and the lumpen awfulness of oikish blue collar, knuckle-dragging, fat bellied Western mongers sporting summer wear more suited to street urchins.
> 
> But there is no escaping it, it is moribund and the oddness of deserted streets, empty hotels, closed bars etc and beaches without any activity whatsoever soon gives way to the inescapable and looming fact, if this carries on for much longer the remainder of what is open will also collapse. At present, the higher end hotels that are doing business are only sustained by the government's 50% discount scheme utilised by the Thai at weekends - when that finishes it will mean closure for sure and Pattaya will die because without the weekend domestic trade there will b no meaningful trade at all.
> 
> Central Bangkok is of course a different bowl of prawns with its large reservoir of indigenous consumers and is the polar opposite in terms of ambience. 
> 
> But the provincial resorts are slowly dying


 Such prescience wrapped in impotent rage. Surprised it took you so long to work it out. Hahahahaha

----------


## Backspin

> Such prescience wrapped in impotent rage. Surprised it took you so long to work it out. Hahahahaha


I wonder what he does all day

----------


## Seekingasylum

Chas, have you not thought about an early termination ending what clearly is an utterly futile existence spent in solitary frazzldom amid kindred losers??

A geriatric beach bum with all the intellectual acuity of a dormant gerbil teetering on the precipice of oblivion ....you might as well jump now.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> It does seem that way if you don't know any better, or think Pattaya is nothing more than Walking Street and Soi 6. With your own transport and a little knowledge, there's an entirely different side that tourists don't get to see.


Indeed there is. Had a kneez up with the dill meister and his lovely wife in the " Darkside" had never heard of that part of pattaya  before. Awesome area. I  had been seeing pattaya through the bottom.of a beer glass  but nice to see it again through the botyom of a beer glass in differrebt splace. Yeah . We drank yo mut

----------


## Backspin

> Chas, have you not thought about an early termination ending what clearly is an utterly futile existence spent in solitary frazzldom amid kindred losers??
> 
> A geriatric beach bum with all the intellectual acuity of a dormant gerbil teetering on the precipice of oblivion ....you might as well jump now.



 :rofl:

----------


## aging one

First of them month and  the pension check comes through. The guy on the far right would be doing your babe Skidmark.  Hoes be hoes dont cha know.. :rofl:

----------


## taxexile

raging boner




> First of them month and the pension check comes through. The guy on the far right would be doing your babe Skidmark.


well, at least they can find the company of real flesh should they wish, instead of furtively pulling off into a mouldy sock whilst drooling to blondeteencheerleaderdeepthroat.com like you do.

----------


## Backspin

2nd one in from the left. That's gotta be thegent

----------


## Iceman123

1st guy on left is trying to remember where he met the ladyboy that fucked off out of his room with phone and wallet.

----------


## Backspin

> raging boner
> 
> 
> 
> well, at least they can find the company of real flesh should they wish, instead of furtively pulling off into a mouldy sock whilst drooling to blondeteencheerleaderdeepthroat.com like you do.


 :rofl:

----------


## jabir

> raging boner
> 
> 
> 
> well, at least they can find the company of real flesh should they wish, instead of furtively pulling off into a mouldy sock whilst drooling to blondeteencheerleaderdeepthroat.com like you do.


bs, that site can't be reached!

----------


## panama hat

> bs, that site can't be reached!


Leave him to his fantasy, jabir.

----------


## Backspin

> bs, that site can't be reached!


I tried to find it too. Something along those lines came up on Free Porn Videos - XVIDEOS.COM

----------


## Dragonfly

> 31 years.


<Dr House Tone>
what kind of idiots stay in Thailand for 31 years?
</Dr House Tone>

----------


## Dragonfly

> Pissing it down raining at the moment and I am brick laying.
> 
> Bastard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


fraud alert!!!

----------


## Backspin

> <Dr House Tone>
> what kind of idiots stay in Thailand for 31 years?
> </Dr House Tone>


It's quite a feat to be honest

----------


## Dragonfly

> Ferk, I'm jealous. Australia has reverted to being a penal colony, and I can't travel.


Australia is probably the best destination to go these days, surely you can't be that lucky

check the world hotties on Instagram, they are all from the Gold Coast or Australia these days, you fooking bastard  :Smile:

----------


## Backspin

> Australia is probably the best destination to go these days, surely you can't be that lucky
> 
> check the world hotties on Instagram, they are all from the Gold Coast or Australia these days, you fooking bastard


Yeah yeah smeg. You are going full smeg. As if some Instagram stun kunts would be available at any price

----------


## HermantheGerman

> is Nerv stalking again another poster? IP address cross referencing and repo abuses?



No need for question marks or smileys. 

Nerv stalking again another poster! FACT 
IP address cross referencing and repo abuses! FACT

She's my personal little shaved arab repo bitch.  :Smile:

----------


## Backspin

> No need for question marks or smileys. 
> 
> Nerv stalking again another poster! FACT 
> IP address cross referencing and repo abuses! FACT
> 
> She's my personal little shaved arab repo bitch.


Arab ?

----------


## HermantheGerman

> Arab ?


Locked up in Teakdoor
Get's her daily beating
Can't leave without the permission from KW

...and stalking my firm pork butt with pleasure  :Smile:

----------


## HermantheGerman

> <Dr House Tone>
> what kind of idiots stay in Thailand for 31 years?
> </Dr House Tone>


Hey Anusfly:
The difference between you and "aging one" is that he has a "Life" and is well accomplished.

----------


## sabang

Even paradise loses it's lustre, when you are locked in. I need some Asian squalor for a month, to remind me how good it is here.  :Aussie:

----------


## Backspin

> Even paradise loses it's lustre, when you are locked in. I need some Asian squalor for a month, to remind me how good it is here.


This is definitely true.

----------


## Switch

> This is definitely true.


Try again in three months time.

You will still be at least a year away from getting anywhere near Asia, unless your home city has a ‘Chinatown’.

----------


## Backspin

> Try again in three months time.
> 
> You will still be at least a year away from getting anywhere near Asia, unless your home city has a ‘Chinatown’.


I live in Vancouver. It's the most Chinese city in N.America

----------


## aging one

> I live in Vancouver. It's the most Chinese city in N.America


Enjoy

----------


## pickel

> unless your home city has a ‘Chinatown’.


He's from Vancouver, the whole city is Chinatown. Except for his neighborhood, it's full of Indians.

----------


## sabang

^You mean Hongcouver?

----------


## Backspin

> He's from Vancouver, the whole city is Chinatown. Except for his neighborhood, it's full of Indians.


What separates China and India ? The Fraser river

----------


## Switch

> I live in Vancouver. It's the most Chinese city in N.America


...... and you are still not getting anywhere near Asia before 2022. Even then they will be looking to attract quality, cashed up tourists. By the time your flight comes up, diy stores will no longer need red light replacement lamps.

Time to start your search for a d&d free Chinky ho closer to home.  :rofl:

----------


## panama hat

> I live in Vancouver. It's the most Chinese city in N.America


Again, you're simply so full of shit and lie through your teeth every time you pen your pathetic thoughts. You are as bad at lying as Trump, but he's wealthy.

Seriously, why do you feel the need to show everyone what an utter retard you are.

As well as Vancouver not being the most expensive city in North America, let alone the world it is also NOT the 'most Chinese' city by a long shot.

Among metro areas New York comes in at first place and then another Canadian beats Vancouver . . . Toronto.   Add to that Los Angeles and San Francisco . . . 

20% of the population of Vancouver is so chill your hysterical hyperbole, better focus on the 10% Indians and rising rapidly

----------


## Chico

> Again, you're simply so full of shit and lie through your teeth every time you pen your pathetic thoughts. You are as bad at lying as Trump, but he's wealthy.
> 
> Seriously, why do you feel the need to show everyone what an utter retard you are.
> 
> As well as Vancouver not being the most expensive city in North America, let alone the world it is also NOT the 'most Chinese' city by a long shot.
> 
> Among metro areas New York comes in at first place and then another Canadian beats Vancouver . . . Toronto.   Add to that Los Angeles and San Francisco . . . 
> 
> 20% of the population of Vancouver is so chill your hysterical hyperbole, better focus on the 10% Indians and rising rapidly


hmm 20% of Vancouver is of Chinese origin the largest percentage in north America

New York % ?

LA ?
SF ?

----------


## panama hat

Don't try communicating past your 5th grade level.   Please do stay within your limitations and stick to talking about hookers with Skidmark.

----------


## Chico

> Don't try communicating past your 5th grade level.   Please do stay within your limitations and stick to talking about hookers with Skidmark.



Perhaps best not to comment on a subject that you know nothing about. ::chitown::

----------


## panama hat

> Perhaps best not to comment on a subject that you know nothing about.


Utter idiocy?  You're right.  I'll leave that to you as you're so incredibly good at it.


In the meantime you can trash another thread, well done

----------


## Chico

Hmm not me trashing a thread,just stating a fact that backspin has made a valid statement, and I see your insulting another member, for knowing what they know is true. ::chitown:: 

I think that horse is a little big for you,to sit on. :Smile: 




> Again, you're simply so full of shit and lie through your teeth every time you pen your pathetic thoughts. You are as bad at lying as Trump, but he's wealthy.
> 
> Seriously, why do you feel the need to show everyone what an utter retard you are.
> 
> As well as Vancouver not being the most expensive city in North America, let alone the world it is also NOT the 'most Chinese' city by a long shot.
> 
> Among metro areas New York comes in at first place and then another Canadian beats Vancouver . . . Toronto.   Add to that Los Angeles and San Francisco . . . 
> 
> 20% of the population of Vancouver is so chill your hysterical hyperbole, better focus on the 10% Indians and rising rapidly

----------


## panama hat

> ,just stating a fact that backspin has made a valid statement,


Except it isn't a valid statement, but you'd be the wrong person to trust anything to do with facts . . . again, stick to discussing whores with Skidmark - maybe you'll get something right.

----------


## Chico

Perhaps you'd like to post up the facts and percentages of the Chinese living in the places you quoted, be very interesting to see, how you have come to your conclusion that backspin is wrong.

And please continue digging your hole. ::chitown:: 





> Except it isn't a valid statement, but you'd be the wrong person to trust anything to do with facts . . . again, stick to discussing whores with Skidmark - maybe you'll get something right.

----------


## Backspin

> Except it isn't a valid statement, but you'd be the wrong person to trust anything to do with facts . . . again, stick to discussing whores with Skidmark - maybe you'll get something right.


Thanks Chico for back checking that and proving these assholes to be completely fucking wrong

----------


## Chico

Backspin it ain't very hard to do :rofl: 

Perhaps are good friend needs to give it a rest,he does seem to get excited, since he became unemployed.......

----------


## panama hat

> Thanks Chico for back checking that and proving these assholes to be completely fucking wrong


Our two halfwits who bizarrely combine intelligence to achieve the level of one halfwit.

----------


## Cujo

> ....from the Gold Coast or Australia


 :rofl:

----------


## Cujo

> ...As if some Instagram stun kunts would be available at any price


Well someone's doing them. Oh that's right, it's the alpha males. Not beta cucks like you that's for sure.

----------


## Backspin

> Well someone's doing them. Oh that's right, it's the alpha males. Not beta cucks like you that's for sure.


No someone isn't doing them. Because they are stun kunts and are obsessed with themselves. And will grow up to be cat ladies

----------


## Cujo

> No someone isn't doing them. Because they are stun kunts and are obsessed with themselves. And will grow up to be cat ladies


That's what you think.
In fact they fuck like bunny rabbits, just not with beta cucks like you.

----------


## panama hat

> No someone isn't doing them.


YOU aren't because you'd try to give them $50 while asking them . . . in your usual smooth way, probably calling them 'bitches' as you do.  

Anyway, you and smeg/dragonfly can phantasise about it.  Him about being used as a pincushion by some tranny and you . . . well, LBs and $20 hookers

----------


## Backspin

> That's what you think.
> In fact they fuck like bunny rabbits, just not with beta cucks like you.


Lol. Young people are having less sex than ever. I wasted a fair amount of time in nightclubs and shit and its easy to see how little sex is really going on. Especially for the stun kunts. We see it in the data. Teen pregnancy was thought to be a growing problem. It isn't. That trend changed 

But I know you are a different generation and every generation thinks that the new generation is more rambunctious than theirs. The invention of this retarded app called Tinder has this shock value with older generations. Oh man! All this fornication! 

I won't let the truth get in the way of a good story.

I let the legions of betas go to gym for 3 weeks and then go to Cancun on spring break to have their imaginary sex which turns into nothing but blue balls while I go to East Asia to actually have some sex

----------


## Cujo

Jesus, just because you're not getting laid doesn't mean no one is.

----------


## Backspin

> Jesus, just because you're not getting laid doesn't mean no one is.


That's what it drummed into young men every day today. Everyone is "getting laid" except you. And the woman you will end up settling with is a washed up whore with a million miles of cock on them.

This is what causes young men to be destructive. Im not the shortest fattest baldest guy around. I had some 1 night stands. But I also believed it for awhile even though it just isn't true. At all. But perception is reality.

So I got as dirty as I could get before I settled down , and banged as many whores as I could. And got an LB blowjob just for good measure. You want to be dirty ? Sure. I'll be dirty

----------


## Cujo

Well on t'other channel you admitted you'd also suck the ladyboys cock so I mean how dirty you get is pretty dirty it seems.

----------


## panama hat

> We see it in the data


Oh, the 'data' . . . 



> Especially for the stun kunts


I was looking for data on how often 'stun kunts' get laid . . . couldn't find this fabled 'data'.




> every generation thinks that the new generation is more rambunctious than theirs.


No, not at all - where do you get this crap from?   As a teen and after we had far more sex than you did (it's in the data), plus it depends on where . . . 





> I won't let the truth get in the way of a good story.


 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:   watch for lightning coming down to whack you  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## cyrille

> I let the legions of betas go to gym for 3 weeks and then go to Cancun on spring break to have their imaginary sex which turns into nothing but blue balls while I save the travel time and have my imaginary sex at home.


Fixed.

What a load of complete and utter bollocks you churn out every fuckng day.

When you're not getting teabagged by them.

----------


## Switch

> That's what it drummed into young men every day today. Everyone is "getting laid" except you. And the woman you will end up settling with is a washed up whore with a million miles of cock on them.
> 
> This is what causes young men to be destructive. Im not the shortest fattest baldest guy around. I had some 1 night stands. But I also believed it for awhile even though it just isn't true. At all. But perception is reality.
> 
> So I got as dirty as I could get before I settled down , and banged as many whores as I could. And got an LB blowjob just for good measure. You want to be dirty ? Sure. I'll be dirty


Is it considered being unfaithful if you change hands mid wank?

----------


## lom

> Is it considered being unfaithful if you change hands mid wank?


Not if you can do it so fast that the foreskin doesn't stop moving.

----------


## Switch

> Not if you can do it so fast that the foreskin doesn't stop moving.


How does that work for societies that still practice genital mutilation?
Asking for a friend.

----------


## sabang

Definitely more KY required.

----------

